# [SOLVED] Lenovo keyboard not working



## bigalster (Aug 18, 2009)

My Lenovo keyboard stopped working.i have three flashing lights that are constantly blinking like Xmas lites.I cannot type anything into GOOGLE or email out. Tried my backup IBM keyboard but this also is not responding. Could it be my drivers? please help


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Lenovo keyboard not working*

could be the drivers, just delete them, then reboot. They should auto reinstall.


----------



## bigalster (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Lenovo keyboard not working*

the problem is when i go into keyboard properties in device manager there is nothing there.It doesn't recognize my Lenovo keyboard even though it is connected to USB port in back of my PC. I am using a wirless Hp keyboard a friend loaned me so i can type this message to you. I have tried to download Lenovo drivers for keyboard onto a USB falsh drive and inserted it into back.It appears that this flash drive is also not being recognized by my PC. seems strange. I also tried connecting a backup IBM keyboard and nothing there also. The ports for my keyboard are rounded males prongs in circle(about 5 or six of them that plug into port,ancient tech i know but i also have laptop that i use.I am running Win XP with MS Essentials as my antivirus.I get MS Essentials updtes every and do not do any banking or whatnot on this Lenovo PC as XP support has ended. If drivers for Lenovo keyboard dont even appear how can i possibly delete them?? help. Should i just get new wireless keyboard?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Lenovo keyboard not working*

you have keyboard drivers in the device manager otherwise the hp keyboard would not be working. It may not specifically say lenovo.


----------



## bigalster (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Lenovo keyboard not working*

where can i access device manager? i went to control panel under keyboards and only one listed is as you indicated the HP keyborad that i have running,Nothing else listed as far as the lenovo keyboard.

OK i found devive manager,as i said the only one listed is HID Keyboard device,the HP keyboard i borrowed.There is nothing else in Device Manager relative to any other keyboard.


----------

